# The Green Berets: Eternity Base



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob. . . . .

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From the NY Times Bestselling author of the Dave Riley Green Beret series

Maverick federal employee Sammy Pintella, obsessed with uncovering the fate of her MIA father, makes a startling discovery while rifling through some inactive government files. A dozen, faded black and white photos seem to point to the existence of a secret US Military base built in the frozen wastelands of Antarctica during the height of the Cold War.

Aided by Special Forces veteran Dave Riley, she heads for Antarctica. But they aren't alone. Spies, North Koreans and other shadowy forces are also en route, because deep inside Eternity Base is something people will go to extreme lengths to get: a cache of nuclear warheads.








http://www.amazon.com/Eternity-Green-Beret-Series-ebook/dp/B0070P98CY/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
"A federal employee intent upon discovering the truth about her missing in action father stumbles upon a closely-held secret about an Antarctic military base - a base illegally constructed and which has been kept a secret by a serious of murders. When she and her reporter sister fly to the base for an in-depth probe, murder begins to stalk them in this tense novel. Unlike most military stories this will appeal to general audiences as a fine thriller. Highly recommended, indeed." -- Midwest Book Review


----------

